# new Sydney Edition trailer coming.....



## starry-eyed (Oct 3, 2004)

Does everyone already know that the Sydney Edition travel trailer is about to debut? Our dealer gave us the floorplan, and expects the first one to be on his lot next week. I believe he said it was 30' long. No specs are given on the floorplan he gave us, but it looks very nice, with a deep slide like the Sydney fifth wheel, and a corner-type shower. Just thought I would post this in case anyone is wanting a rear living trailer instead of 5th wheel. The Sydney Edition 5ers are so beautiful!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

any chance you can scan that floor plan and post to this group?

Jim


----------



## starry-eyed (Oct 3, 2004)

Wish I could, but don't have the capability. I'll try to describe it to you:

large, neo-angled shower
full size hide-a-bed
two skylights (shower and over living room)
all aluminum framed
superb panoramic view
full 3'slide with flush floor
large entertainment center
5th wheel-like front storage compartment with over 60 cu. ft. of storage

The above is all printed on the floor plan. What I can tell you: It has the angled sink in the galley, three burner stove and a pantry. The bath area is split, with the shower angled toward the living area and linen space next to it. Across from that is a toilet room with a sink and a door. Behind the bathroom wall (in the bedroom) is shown a wardrobe. No more detail is given. Hopefully this will be on their website soon! I notice this was faxed to the dealer back in August, so surely these will be hitting the dealerships soon....


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Boy, I sure would like that shower...no more water on the floor. I wonder how much it weighs??


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

Sort of sounds like my 29F RL-S. How does it compare to it's floorplan?
http://www.keystone-outback.com/index.html...orplans3#28FRLS


----------



## starry-eyed (Oct 3, 2004)

Vdub, the major difference is in the bathrooms. In the Sydney trailer the shower faces the other direction, and the sink is with the toilet in a separate "bathroom". There appears to be a smaller wardrobe space in the bedroom. Otherwise, everything is the same with the two chairs, etc.

We will try to go back Saturday and see if the two units the dealer ordered arrive this week as expected. Then I'll post with all details on weight, length, etc. Our salesman did think he remembered the length as 30', which would seem to be about right with this type of floorplan.


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

That's kinda big but a nice option to the fivers. I guess I'm not sure what you save since an SUV couldn't generally pull that size rig. I'd much rather pull the fiver if it is that large.

I guess one of the things I really liked about the Outback was the RS that didn't use a huge space for a bedroom like most TT. The appeal to me was that the bedroom space was really used for active space rather than a place to toss stuff during the day. I guess the BH also made a lot of sense - the up-front bedroom in the fivers was sensible as the option. Seems hard to figure how this floorplan will fit. But that's just me.









Just found this on RVTraderOnline : Outback Sydney Edition 30' TT


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

It looks like they just continued down the nose of the 5er, and enclosed it, put on an A frame tongue, and called it a travel trailer.

I wonder when Keystone is going to update the Outback web page to include it in the line up?

Tim


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Well, here is the floorplan that Keystone sent me ont he 30RLS.

Mystery solved.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Here is the floorplan for the new bunkhouse model, the Sydney 31RQS, this is a TT not a 5th wheel as well.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

OOOOOO! I like that bunkhouse. I think I would need that new Frieghtliner pickup to tow that thing though.

Tim


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

I'm watching you Tim









Don't get any upgrade ideas









Mike


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Maybe Santa will be nice to you TIM!


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

I'll take one also, plus a Ford F-450.

I like the floor plan probably too big for how we would use it, looks pretty long.

Mike-Tim, Resist, resist...the fever shall subside.

Kevin


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Well, I am going to be checking out the latest and greatest Outbacks this weekend.

The Toronto Fall RV show is this weekend









I will be taking lots of asprin to ensure that TT fever does hit me during the day while at the show.







I must be strong. The 05 are nice looking units.









We purchased or 04 at this show last year.









Thor


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

I just came to my senses. I'd have no where to put a 31' TT, which if I remember reading somewhere else is actually closer to 33'. Thats longer then the 26RS opened up, and I have enough trouble finding someplace to park that now.

Fever seems to be gone now......phew!
Tim


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

hatcityhosehauler said:


> I just came to my senses. I'd have no where to put a 31' TT, which if I remember reading somewhere else is actually closer to 33'. Thats longer then the 26RS opened up, and I have enough trouble finding someplace to park that now.


Yep I pretty much came to the same sense as well. Sure looks nice, but dang that's one big beast! Very happy with our camper and hope to wear the wheels off it long before I trade it in.


----------

